# King Kong Tank



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Some new pictures of my current King Kong shrimp tank.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Gorgeous shrimp Tony! I am proud to say i own some of these KK


----------

